# Moving to Christchurch end of Jan 2014



## donnamariarichardson (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi we are moving to NZ from UK end of Jan 2014 we have lived there before but for only 6 months and our children werent in School then. Where is a great place to live in Christchurch for housing and Schooling? When does the School year start in NZ is it the same as Australia February? any and all info appreciated
Many Thanks

Donna and Martin


----------

